# Paragon



## TheSin (Aug 28, 2020)

Anybody do the high gain mod on one of these? From what I see the mod only requires the replacement of 1 resistor.


----------



## BurntFingers (Aug 29, 2020)

That would make sense, it's probably the input resistor for the op amp.


----------



## Barry (Aug 29, 2020)

I think one of the Pots changes, also


----------



## Boba7 (Aug 29, 2020)

Nope, just one resistor.


----------



## GenoBluzGtr (Aug 30, 2020)

I've built three of these.  One with "norm" on both channels, and one each with High Gain Mod on Right / Left Channels.   Works great, you just have to adjust your thinking about what "high gain" is... in this case it's NOT much extra.   even the original Analogman KoT advertises the "high gain" mod as being only about 20% more gain.    It's there, it sounds great, too.   If you set the dips so that the side with High Gain is on 'distortion' mode while the normal channel is on "overdrive" mode, it is very noticeable.   If both are set do "overdrive" not as noticeable and if both are set to "boost" mode, you can barely tell a difference.


----------



## TheSin (Sep 2, 2020)

I wouldn’t build one for me with the high gain mod, but it seems to be popular for other folks.


----------



## ssefton (Sep 2, 2020)

Can anyone share what resistor changes and to what value?


----------



## Robert (Sep 2, 2020)

ssefton said:


> Can anyone share what resistor changes and to what value?



It's in the updated build docs.

Channel 1 - R3
Channel 2 - R17

1K Low Gain, 100K High Gain


----------



## ssefton (Sep 2, 2020)

Awesome - thanks!  When I built my first one, it wasn't there.  Thanks for adding it!  I'll be building another soon and wanted to do this.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Oct 28, 2020)

Robert said:


> It's in the updated build docs.
> 
> Channel 1 - R3
> Channel 2 - R17
> ...


Piggybacking here instead of creating a new tread.

Is it normal that on my paragon mini board r3 and r20 both have 10k on the silkscreen ? If I want to build dual stock build do I go with the 10k or the 1k? Thanks


----------



## rectifier (Oct 28, 2020)

Robert said:


> It's in the updated build docs.
> 
> Channel 1 - R3
> Channel 2 - R17
> ...


So it's not the usual 100k Pot / 250k Pot mod like on other PCB manufacturers...to be honest I hate it when other pcb manufacturers get it wrong. More reason to buy my boards from you


----------

